# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  wird night

## trolstover

Hi , yesterday i woke up in the middle on night(3 a.m cca) bcs something was scratching me on my face. 
After i opened my eyes i saw it was my left hand but i felt that hand (i was aware of) was next to me lying on the bed.
Before that i was trying lucid dreaming. Could it be something between reality/astral/lucid dreaming?

----------

